# The Buddy System



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Having read through the thread about going out on your own v/s paddling with (a) companion(s) .....

This thread got me thinking about the whole question of the obligation any mariner has, to render assistance to any craft in distress. I don't consider myself to be a particularly competent kayak operator. When I try to imagine conditions that might exist where a fellow yakker was 'in distress', I invariably find myself thinking of either a medical emergency, an accident (like being hit by a power craft) or severe weather conditions.

To be honest, I can't imagine how I could be much use to anyone in most of these circumstances. In severe weather, I'd be flat out keeping myself upright and out of trouble, let alone being able to provide meaningful assistance to someone who had dumped and (say) couldn't self rescue. And I can only imagine that remounting a kayak in heavy seas would be a whole different situation to doing so in calm water under ideal conditions.

In a power boat, it is possible to retrieve a person from the water and bring them aboard your vessel. Clearly, that wouldn't be a possibility on a single SOT kayak. rendering any kind of medical assistance to a person on a single sit-on-top would be somewhat problematic. It would be tough enough in ideal conditions but hard to imagine when both yaks were bobbing about on the waves.

Even in the event of a simple mechanical breakdown, of say a mirage drive, its hard to see what practical assistance a fellow yakker could provide.

So my question is, why is it safer to go out with mates, rather than alone? I can easily envisage a situation when, in trying to render assistance, a person might simply place themselves in peril also.

Would be keen to see a discussion on this matter as I wonder if we don't give each other a false sense of security sometimes.

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

You raise some good points there AndyC but let me first throw in by saying that perhaps your buddy may be the one with the phone or radio that alerts emergency services to your plight. You may be unable to do so your self but a buddy could. Also, a 2nd and or 3rd yak alongside your's may be able to steady it enough to make it easier to re board your yak in difficult conditions. Those are just two things that came to mind but I am sure I could think of more. 
Ah, well, look at that, I just did. lol. How about a large fish somehow manages to impail you on your own gaff or something else unlikely but possible. There are some things you just can NOT do on your own. Lets say your PFD is not type 1 and a powerboat doesn't see you and runs you over.......smacked in the head and unconcious and face down in the water.... a fellow yakker may be the 1st to get to you and roll you over so you breath air instead of water.

Ok, so maybe I haven't worded all that the best or explained it the best but my point is.... any number of things can happen that you can not cope with yourself so, as far as I am concerned... a buddy is a must on an outside trip. Probably inside too but I am nearly always alone when in sheltered water. I am sure you will get lots of replies to this thread. There were none when I started writing this. lol.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks DB. Some good points there. I am hoping there will be some responses to this because I thought a general discussion on this topic could be of value. I for one realise that I've got a whole lot to learn yet, when it comes to yakking.

Cheers,

AndyC


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I feel much safer with a buddy although like you I have wondered what one would do. With the AIs we are sometimes quite a few km from base. If one person is injured, the other can call the coastguard on a mobile - I have never been out of signal range. They can put out a call on VHF. With the tramps there is enough deck space to haul a person on board if they are injured or sick. One potential problem with the AI is losing a rudder pin. You can tow the other boat then. There is also the psychological support.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Andy, we all have to start somewhere and i too am pretty new to yak fishing and have much to learn myself. Everything I have learned was either from the members of this forum who are generous with the information they share in their posts (and this is most of them) or directly from members of this forum that have allowed me to tag along and fish with them.
Skorgard, I too feel safer with a buddy. I also think its nice to have someone to chat to. lol. If there are 2,3 or 4 of you and you are outside, then you can also remain in sight of each other while covering more ground and increasing your chances of getting onto the fish at the same time.
I am sure there will be a lot of great info added to this thread by the constantly growing membership. Fresh ideas and old ideas are always of benefit to someone.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

skorgard said:


> There is also the psychological support.


This support can be very reassuring in an awkward situation.
I was dumped from my yak by a wave and then caught in a rip about 3 1/2 years ago and stayed in the surf zone and unable to climb into the swing [although had done it a few times in calm water] I had swallowed a quantity of water and was gasping a fair bit and hampered by my paddle which I should have flung away with hindsight, but was regularly reassured by Gilbo /headman who was close by in the surf break keeping an eye on me until I finally came ashore....at no time did I think my time had come due to the support of the PFD, but nice to know I had a mate close by should the shit have really hit the fan.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

If I was in a life threatening situation then I'd prefer to be with another yakker than being alone.

A friend can attach a line to your yak and 'tow' you home, he can remove stray fish hooks from hands/fingers, he can help bandage a head wound, he can ensure the other persons head stays above water, he can yell and shout for help and as Dodge mentions above, he can provide moral support when all seems lost...

Obviously individuals have varying levels of competence, and therefore you should be aware of your padling partners limitations as well as your own if taking on adverse conditions


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

skorgard said:


> .................. There is also the psychological support.


Well said. Sometimes the best assistance is just being there to let them know they are not alone.

Some like to paddle together, others like the solitude. I say it a lot, but there are big advantages to taking part in a kayaking course. Even If its the simple case of having the skill and confidence to paddle in close and assist someone back on their yak, or tow them to safety, or give helpful advice then thats money well spent.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I venture out on my own most of the time and enjoy it that way, unless knocked out/unconscious or a broken limb, I think I am fairly capable for a self recovery, but if the shit hit the fan i reckon I would prefer someone around no matter how incompetent they feel they are.
1st and fore most as said by a few, at least you have someone watching over you till support can arrive, or even hold your head up above the water.
Helping someone get back on board is not as hard either, I put together a group of you tube links sometime ago that show how to remount or help someone else remount, maybe worth a look? viewtopic.php?f=9&t=24020 .
Practice, Practice, Practice reentries and good safety gear and clothing will also help you to survive and assist.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Andy

In my experience, yakkers going fishing together offshore tend to get separated, often by only a couple of hundred metres or so, and usually far enough apart that unassisted voice can't help. I've had a yakker capsize directly behind me no more than 30m away, in ocean waters, and not been aware of it as it was outside of my visual zone.

You can't and shouldn't rely on the help of a mate, but it's a nice backup. Better to establish a radio contact with your yakking mates (and Coastguard) and ensure the radio system works every time by testing at or before launch. And if your mates can't help, you should be able to call the local Coastguard by phone and/or radio. This system should also be tested from your most distant fishing location.


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

The fact that they could call a coast-guard or something would greatly help. Some people like to go own or go in a group, it's preferance but you feel more safe (That is I would do) if you go with someone else.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, it looks like this thread has pretty much run its course so I just wanted to offer a quick thanks to those of you who took the time to offer your views. I certainly got plenty to think about from the thread and I hope some other members might have as well. Elm, thanks too for the links. Have watched one so far (the T technique for assisting someone to re-board) and I can see they will all be worth a view. Really appreciate everyone's input.

Cheers Fellas,

AndyC


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.......can at least salvage useful flotsam. :lol:


----------

